# Sauerkrautkoma: Erster Trailer zum neuen Eberhofer-Krimi



## AngelinaK (20. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sauerkrautkoma: Erster Trailer zum neuen Eberhofer-Krimi* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sauerkrautkoma: Erster Trailer zum neuen Eberhofer-Krimi


----------



## SamuelDonar (20. März 2018)

Wau! "Stärkster Avenger", das sagt die Werbung vor dem Artikel. Dann kommt der Artikel zu "Sauerkrautkoma".  Ich brech gleich zusammen, vor lauter Lachen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2018)

Die Filme sind cool, auch für einen nicht-Bayern, und der Dialekt genau so, dass man ihn auch als Saupreiß versteht


----------



## solidus246 (11. Juli 2018)

Hauptsache die Scheiß Sauferei wird mal wieder verherrlicht.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2018)

was ist denn ein "gratler"?


----------



## Wubaron (11. Juli 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was ist denn ein "gratler"?



Jemand der sich unverschämt verhält.

Oder um es etwas formeller auszudrücken:



> Bedeutungen: [1] bairisch, österreichisch:  verwahrloster Mensch ohne feste Unterkunft, der sein gesamtes Hab und  Gut in einem Korb bei sich tragen kann. [2] bairisch, österreichisch:  Person, welche durch unhöfliches, ekliges oder allgemein unangenehmes  Verhalten auffällt.



Wie ich es kennengelernt habe, wirds eher für [2] verwendet. Daher auch meine erste Reaktion. Jemand der unverschämt ist oder umgangssprachlich ein assi ist.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2018)

also ein penner oder ein asi. wie passt das zu "gemütlich"? ein gemütliches asi? was soll das sein? 
und vor allem: "ein gemütliches gratler". was soll die versächlichung? 
fragen über fragen.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2018)

Das ergibt keinen Sinn. "Gratler", also "Penner", existiert natürlich im (Ober-)bayerischen, aber in dem Fall ist vermutlich eher, weil passender, ein "gemütlicher  (-s passt gar nicht) Grantler" gemeint, wobei ich "gemütlich" da auch nicht unbedingt als Adjektiv verwenden würde. "Herzensgut" oder mit dem "Herz am rechten Fleck".

EDIT: Wem der "Grantler" nichts sagt, ein "Grantler" ist ein mürrischer, gerne ein wenig etwas streitbarer Mensch, der häufig relativ übellaunig wirkt.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2018)

an "grantler" dachte ich auch. zumal das ein wort ist, das viele auch außerhalb bayerns kennen dürften. gratler hab ich hingegen noch nie zuvor gehört.


----------

